# RAW: Entwickler reagieren auf unsere E-Mail-Anfrage zum Kickstarter-Projekt



## Icetii (25. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *RAW: Entwickler reagieren auf unsere E-Mail-Anfrage zum Kickstarter-Projekt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *RAW: Entwickler reagieren auf unsere E-Mail-Anfrage zum Kickstarter-Projekt*


----------



## rustyworld (25. Juni 2019)

"Vor wenigen Stunden haben die Macher übrigens auch das versprochene Gameplay-Video zu RAW veröffentlicht. Dazu wurden in einem ausführlichen Beitrag auch weitere Fragen zum Projekt beantwortet."

Also echt FAKE news. Das alles haben sie noch gestern gemacht, nicht vor wenigen Stunden. Und Herr Hartikainen ist ein Gewerbetreibender, zur Zeit ist er ein Kleinunternehmer und braucht ja nicht unbedingt einen Handelsregistereintrag.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Juni 2019)

Getroffene Hunde bellen, würd ich sagen. So eine pampige Antwort lässt den Entwickler nicht gerade seriös erscheinen.


----------



## TheSinner (25. Juni 2019)

Die Antwort ist, mit Salopp, unter aller Sau. Nicht nur inhaltlich, nein, auch und insbesondere sprachlich. Tut mir leid aber sowas erwarte ich von einer Zwei-Zimmer-Call-Center-Klitsche schon auf besserem Niveau. Das hat eindeutig kein Muttersprachler verfasst - weshalb sich die Frage stellt: wieso als Deutscher dem deutschen Medienunternehmen auf englisch antworten wenn DAS die Qualität dessen ist?

Also wenn hier nicht die Warnsignale und Alarmglocken ausgepackt werden sollten, wann dann? Sehr unprofessionell alles in Allem.

Da fehlt wirklich nur noch "PS: Lügenpresse!" oder so'n Müll.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Juni 2019)

rustyworld schrieb:


> "Vor wenigen Stunden haben die Macher übrigens auch das versprochene Gameplay-Video zu RAW veröffentlicht. Dazu wurden in einem ausführlichen Beitrag auch weitere Fragen zum Projekt beantwortet."
> 
> Also echt FAKE news. Das alles haben sie noch gestern gemacht, nicht vor wenigen Stunden. Und Herr Hartikainen ist ein Gewerbetreibender, zur Zeit ist er ein Kleinunternehmer und braucht ja nicht unbedingt einen Handelsregistereintrag.



Er braucht ein Impressum auf der Webseite, das ist Vorschrift, unabhängig davon, ob er seine Firma im Ausland einträgt, da sie ihren Sitz in Deutschland hat. Dort steht neben der Adresse eine Handynummer und eine Handelsregisternummer unter der ich nichts finden konnte, auch Killerwhale ist scheinbar nicht bei der IHK eingetragen. 

Davon ab, eine Firma die so agiert, immerhin ist PC Games eines der großen deutschen Spielemagazine, kann ich nicht wirklich ernst nehmen. Kann ja sein, dass sich Killerwhale aus Leuten zusammen setzt, die keinen Schimmer vom deutschen Gaming-Markt haben, aber von Public Relations haben sie noch weniger Ahnung. 

Jedenfalls wirkt das immer dubioser und alles andere als legitim, was die da abziehen.


----------



## Headbanger79 (25. Juni 2019)

Puh, das wird ja noch sehr interessant mit diesem...ambitionierten Projekt. Unterstützen würde ich da auch keinesfalls.


----------



## Svatlas (25. Juni 2019)

Da ist doch schon was faul, wenn ein Entwickler einer Klarstellung ablehnt. Hier hätten Sie doch die Reichweite nutzen können um das klar zu stellen, wenn es sich um Fehler handeln sollte...


----------



## rustyworld (25. Juni 2019)

Das haben sie doch schon gestern auf Kickstarter-page gemacht


----------



## rustyworld (25. Juni 2019)

Er ist ein Kleinunternehmer, er braucht keinen IHK-Eintrag. Lesen Sie mal auf Kickstarter-page wie sie das erklärt haben. Impressum steht ja schon, obwohl die Webseite nicht so schön ist und sie wollen die modernisieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Juni 2019)

rustyworld schrieb:


> Er ist ein Kleinunternehmer, er braucht keinen IHK-Eintrag. Lesen Sie mal auf Kickstarter-page wie sie das erklärt haben. Impressum steht ja schon, obwohl die Webseite nicht so schön ist und sie wollen die modernisieren.



Das sieht die IHK anders: "Die gesetzlichen Vorschriften sehen für alle im IHK-Bezirk ansässigen Gewerbetreibenden eine Pflichtmitgliedschaft vor, gleichgültig, ob es sich um ein großes Unternehmen handelt oder lediglich eine nebenberufliche Tätigkeit wie beispielsweise der Online-Handel, ausgeübt wird. So unterliegen alle Gewerbetreibenden, die zur Gewerbesteuer veranlagt sind der Zwangsmitgliedschaft ihrer ansässigen IHK. Freiberufler, im Gegensatz zu Händlern, unterliegen nicht der Gewerbesteuer und somit auch nicht der Pflichtmitgliedschaft in der IHK, sondern unterliegen der Beitragspflicht ihrer berufsspezifischen Kammern."

So oder so muss ein Gewerbe angemeldet sein, egal ob als Privatunternehmen, GbR, GmbH etc.

Für mich klingt diese Antwort so, als wolle da jemand seine Kickstarter Einnahmen nicht versteuern...


----------



## DoomMetaller (25. Juni 2019)

Ach, wieder so ein "Fake" Spiel wie so viele andere RP-Projekte auch.

"Our website does not have a German domain and it is not based in Germany yet."

Geil ! Ich sag meiner Lohnbuchhaltung sie sollen meine Lohnabrechnung auf Englisch umstellen. Dann brauche ich bestimmt auch in Deutschland keine Steuern mehr zu bezahlen xD

Jetzt aber mal ernsthaft: Typischer Scam. Rockstar benötigt mehrere "Hunderte" von Mitarbeitern für ein Open World Projekt, aber ein paar Leute, die den Unreal Marketplace raiden wollen, machen ein RP Projekt mit über 400km² … wer einmal versucht hat eine 4km² Map in UE4 zu erstellen und interessant zu gestalten, wird wissen was ich meine !

Seit Identity so ein finanzieller Kickstarter Erfolg war, sprießen die "RP"-Projekte wie Pilze aus dem Boden. New Life, Civil Contract, Project Life, RAW..... Mit viel Glück und Spucke erhält man dann ein so schrottreifes Produkt wie Identity zur Zeit selbst... und dann ? Kohle weg... Nix mit RP !


----------



## FrankyB (25. Juni 2019)

Wenn Ich nach dem Besitzer dieser Webseite ( Artur Hartikainen
Ludwigstraße49 in 90763 Fürth )im Internet suche finde ich nur einen merkwürdigen Eintrag.
Sonst ist da gar nichts.

Und das Sie ein Interview mit so einem Kommentar abgelehnt haben.....da kommt mir erst so recht der Verdacht aus....das das ganze höchst unseriös ist.


----------



## rustyworld (25. Juni 2019)

Wer braucht keinen Handelsregistereintrag vorzunehmen?
Nicht alle Unternehmer müssen einen Eintrag ins Handelsregister haben. Wer zum Beispiel nicht als Kaufmann tätig ist, ist nicht zum Handelsregistereintrag verpflichtet. Dazu zählen neben weiteren:

Gesellschaft bürgerlichen Rechts (GbR)
Freiberufler
Kleingewerbetreibende


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Juni 2019)

rustyworld schrieb:


> Wer braucht keinen Handelsregistereintrag vorzunehmen?
> Nicht alle Unternehmer müssen einen Eintrag ins Handelsregister haben. Wer zum Beispiel nicht als Kaufmann tätig ist, ist nicht zum Handelsregistereintrag verpflichtet. Dazu zählen neben weiteren:
> 
> Gesellschaft bürgerlichen Rechts (GbR)
> ...



Bist du einer von Killerwhale oder was? 
Keiner der drei von dir genannten Punkte trifft auf Artur Hartikainen zu. 
Beim Kleingewerbe sind nämlich maximal 17.500 Euro Jahreseinkommen erlaubt. Der aktuelle Kickstarter Stand beträgt aber schon knapp über 60.000.


----------



## Loosa (25. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Beim Kleingewerbe sind nämlich maximal 17.500 Euro Jahreseinkommen erlaubt. Der aktuelle Kickstarter Stand beträgt aber schon knapp über 60.000.



Auch Kleingewerbetreibende müssen ein Gewerbe anmelden, sofern es nicht als Freiberuf gilt. Das ist im Zweifelsfall zwar Ermessenssache des Bearbeiters, aber als Echtzeitentwickler/2D-/3D-Artist ging mein Antrag nicht als Freiberuf durch.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich dir und TheSinner an. Ganz schlechter Kommunikationsstil. Das kann sich vielleicht ein Musk erlauben, aber auch den finde ich nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend. 


/edit: wobei PCG auf das ausgeschlagene Interview aber schon auch einen Ticken zickig reagiert.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (25. Juni 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Auch Kleingewerbetreibende müssen ein Gewerbe anmelden, sofern es nicht als Freiberuf gilt. Das ist im Zweifelsfall zwar Ermessenssache des Bearbeiters, aber als Echtzeitentwickler/2D-/3D-Artist ging mein Antrag nicht als Freiberuf durch.
> 
> Ansonsten schließe ich mich dir und TheSinner an. Ganz schlechter Kommunikationsstil. Das kann sich vielleicht ein Musk erlauben, aber auch den finde ich nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend.
> 
> ...



Ich glaub, da missinterpretierst du etwas. Ich zum Beispiel schau mir das Ganze eher belustigt an. Wer nix sagen will, sagt halt nix. Und wer lieber sowas sagen will, sagt halt sowas  Maria gehts sicher ähnlich.


----------



## eOP (25. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bist du einer von Killerwhale oder was?


Na wer sich extra nur für's Kommentieren dieses Artikels anmeldet...Arthur bist du's? 

Du hast tolle Ideen, aber dir fehlen Zeit, Entwickler, Geld ... und ein Handelsregistereintrag 

Edit: Wenn ich so die Kickstarter-Seite lese, habe ich den Eindruck es handelt sich bei rustyworld eher um Daria. 
Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg bei eurem Projekt, ihr werdet aber sicherlich deutlich mehr Geld benötigen


----------



## DerGepard (25. Juni 2019)

Die Antwort ist ein klares Signal, das hier etwas im Argen ist.

Es sit ganz egal ob die Domain Deutsch ist, ob der Server der Website Deutsch ist, oder was auch immer.

KillerWhale Games muss als Unternehmen in einen Gewerbeverzeichnis eingetragen werden, ob das ne britische Ltd. oder eine deutsche GMbH, AG oder gar ein Einzelunternehmen ist. Für jede Art der gewerbelcihen bzw. Unternehmerischen Tätigkeit ist ein Gewerbe anzumelden. Paragraf 14 der Gewerbeordnung (GewO) gibt Auskunft darüber, dass bzw. wann ein Gewerbe angemeldet werden muss:

    - sobald eine gewerbliche Tätigkeit aufgenommen wird
   -  sofern ein schon bestehender Gewerbebetrieb übernommen wird
    - wenn ein Gewerbebetrieb verlegt wird (Gewerbeummeldung)
   -  wenn eine neue Zweigstelle gegründet wird
    - sobald sich die geschäftliche Ausrichtung grundlegend ändert

Das hat dabei noch nichtmal was mit Kleingewerbe oder Co. zu tun. Aus der Gewerbemeldung ergibt sich die Rechtsform, die Rechtsform definiert die Besteuerungsgrundlage sowie ob hier noch Meldungen im Handelsregister und/oder Berufsregister vorzunehmen sind. Und ALLES was nicht ins Handwerk fällt, fällt in DE in die IHK. Die Kleingewerberegelung dient eher der Besteuerungsgrundlage u. ob eine Befreiung des Kammerbeitrags möglich ist.

Selbst als "Privat"person müssen Einahmen über die Kickstarter-Kampagne gemeldet werden und auch besteuert werden.

Dabei ist es egal wie die Kickstarterkampagne verläuft.  Die Sache ist Suspekt. Keine Nachweise auf der Homepage oder sowas.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (26. Juni 2019)

Lol, also was Kommunikation angeht scheinen da schonmal keine Fachleute zu arbeiten. 
Die Antwort ist ja schon ein Witz, aber sich hier im Forum anzumelden um sich dann von Forenmitgliedern erklären lassen zu müssen, wie das denn genau in Deutschland läuft mit der IHK und einer Gewerbeanmeldung...Chapeau! Ein Blick auf Artur Hartikainens Facebookprofil rundet den Eindruck ab: Entweder ist das ein Scam, oder Selbstüberschätzung, aber niemals seriös.


----------



## vr35 (26. Juni 2019)

Entweder die haben es ganz faustdick hinter den Ohren oder die überschätzen ihre Fähigkeiten und haben einfach keinen Plan wie man so ein Projekt umsetzt. Dazu zählt auch die Kommunikation nach außen. Da passen soviele Dinge nicht zusammen. So eine dünnhäutige Reaktion. Na dann viel Spaß beim promoten, es haben sich nämlich ganz viele so geäußert.


----------



## Wamboland (26. Juni 2019)

Selbst wenn man eine Firma als "fake news" bezeichnet, sollte man doch Interesse haben wenn sie auf einen zukommen. Vor allem wenn man Nachbar ist... da hätte man ja mal vorbeikommen können und schauen  ... aber vermutlich ist genau das das Problem 

Das ganze Projekt stinkt einfach. Egal ob nun die Unklarheiten beim Handelsregister Eintrag, dem fehlenden Impressum oder der Kommunikation. Ganz davon ab das so ein Projekt, selbst mit Assets aus der Konserve, kaum machbar ist. Klar AI generierte Map und mit dem pinsel Dinge verteilt, ohne Quests usw. - vielleicht... irgendwie. 

Aber das was die da versprechen braucht sicherlich ein Team von 50++ Leuten (mind.), vor allem wenn es innerhalb so kurzer Zeit fertiggestellt werden soll ...


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juni 2019)

hat schon mal jemand geprüft, ob es sich bei dem trailer um ein gta 5 machinima handelt?


----------



## Loosa (26. Juni 2019)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Ich glaub, da missinterpretierst du etwas. Ich zum Beispiel schau mir das Ganze eher belustigt an. Wer nix sagen will, sagt halt nix. Und wer lieber sowas sagen will, sagt halt sowas  Maria gehts sicher ähnlich.



Da hast du natürlich auch Recht. Die Anfrage hätte man besser kommentarlos abgelehnt, aber das Statement sollte wohl raus.
Naja... vielleicht wird das Spiel ja besser als die Kommunikation.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich auch Recht. Die Anfrage hätte man besser kommentarlos abgelehnt, aber das Statement sollte wohl raus.
> Naja... vielleicht wird das Spiel ja besser als die Kommunikation.


... wobei ich auch nicht finde das die PCG hier "zickig" reagiert, bei so einem Projekt, was ja nun wirklich von vielen Seiten aufgegriffen wird, sollte man so ein Statement und damit den fast sicheren Beweis der Abzocke schon allein als Warnung veröffentlichen.

Ggf. waren bzw. sind die "Entwickler" ja wirklich angepisst wegen den reddit-Posts, geschenkt. Das sind Nutzer, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Aber wg. Kickstarter und Kleingewerbe ja / nein: wird das Geld nicht erst am Ende der Foundingkampagne ausgezahlt? D.h. im Moment dürfte ja noch gar kein Geld geflossen sein.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hat schon mal jemand geprüft, ob es sich bei dem trailer um ein gta 5 machinima handelt?


... weil der YT-Account unter dem Namen so ein Videos hat von ein paar Jahren?  

Die im Trailer verwendeten Assets sind wirklich von Unity bzw. anderen Stores, hierbei handelt es sich nicht um GTA 5 Assets. 

Meine *Vermutung*: hier wurde etwas Geld in die Hand genommen, ein paar Assets gekauft, bei Unity in einer Woche zusammengeklickt und gebastelt und nun werden Backer damit über's Ohr gehauen. Wenn das Foundingziel erreicht ist, wird man von dem Projekt nichts hören und der hier genannte Herr in Fürth ist entweder der Kopf hinter der Abzocke, dann wäre er schön blöd, oder ein Mittelsmann der seine Daten preisgibt für einen schmalen Obolus.


----------



## fud1974 (26. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber wg. Kickstarter und Kleingewerbe ja / nein: wird das Geld nicht erst am Ende der Foundingkampagne ausgezahlt? D.h. im Moment dürfte ja noch gar kein Geld geflossen sein.



Korrekt. Zumindest war das in der Vergangenheit bei Kickstarter immer so. Und es muss auch das Minimalziel erreicht worden sein sonst fließt auch nichts.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (26. Juni 2019)

Um hier nochmal einzuhaken. Die Anfrage war freundlich formuliert – wir wollten dem Team damit natürlich die Möglichkeit bieten, zu den Vorwürfen Stellung zu nehmen, die auf diversen Plattformen (reddit, YouTube) doch recht heftig sind. Zu den angeblichen „Fake News“ – es gab am Montag einen Artikel zum Thema, der lediglich die Besorgnisse und Zweifel der Spieler wiedergab. Wenn wir ein Spiel testen, welches aufgrund von Bugs völlig unspielbar ist, raten wir schließlich auch vom Kauf ab. Zu unserem Job gehört es auch, den mahnenden Zeigefinder zu heben und potenzielle Spieler auf Enttäuschungen hinzuweisen. Und leider gab es schon zu viele vielversprechende Kickstarter-Projekte, die sich an enthusiastischen Spielern bereicherten. Eine gesunde Portion Skepsis ist angebracht, selbst wenn in diesem Fall noch immer nicht klar ist, ob es sich um ein junges, zugegebenermaßen recht naives Team handelt, oder ob hier tatsächlich nur aufs Geld geschielt wird.


----------



## DeathMD (26. Juni 2019)

Wow.... das Statement schafft mal Vertrauen in deren Bastelbude und ein Russe ist auch noch mit an Bord, na was kann da schon schief gehen.  Jedem der jetzt noch Geld investiert, ist wirklich nicht zu helfen.

Edit: Wetten der Reddit Thread wurde von denen eröffnet und heniheniii ist Daria.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juni 2019)

die skepsis ist natürlich völlig berechtigt, keine frage. nur hab ich davon eher wenig gelesen als ein gewisser chris r. vor jahren ein ebenfalls völlig überambitioniert wirkendes weltraum-mmo per crowdfunding finanzieren lassen wollte. und auch nicht als dieser richard g. geld von fans für ein inoffiziellen ultima- (online-) nachfolger sehen wollte. viel mehr als ihren namen, den hat whalefish nicht, hatte das veteranen-duo damals nicht zu bieten. dennoch wurden beide projekte zumindest anfangs in beinahe allen medien (iirc) völlig kritiklos abgefeiert.


----------



## -Albinator- (26. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die skepsis ist natürlich völlig berechtigt, keine frage. nur hab ich davon eher wenig gelesen als ein gewisser chris r. vor jahren ein ebenfalls völlig überambitioniert wirkendes weltraum-mmo per crowdfunding finanzieren lassen wollte. und auch nicht als dieser richard g. geld von fans für ein inoffiziellen ultima- (online-) nachfolger sehen wollte. viel mehr als ihren namen, den hat whalefish nicht, hatte das veteranen-duo damals nicht zu bieten. dennoch wurden beide projekte zumindest anfangs in beinahe allen medien (iirc) völlig kritiklos abgefeiert.




Naja, das ist schlecht zu vergleichen, denn wie Du selbst anmerkst, haben die ihren Namen. Dieser kommt nicht aus dem Nichts, sondern durch Referenzen in der Branche. Solchen Leuten traut man erstens solche Projekte eher zu (vor allem auch eigene "echte" Studios mit allem drum und dran zu eröffnen) und zweitens traut man ihnen weniger zu, Unterstützer einfach abzuzocken (immerhin haben die ihren Ruf und zukünftige Anstellungen/Unterstützungen zu verlieren).

Diese Jungs nun sind aber völlig unbekannt und entweder unfassbar naiv (was auch nicht gerade positiv für eine Spielentwicklung sein dürfte  ) oder eben dreiste Abzocker.


----------



## DeathMD (26. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die skepsis ist natürlich völlig berechtigt, keine frage. nur hab ich davon eher wenig gelesen als ein gewisser chris r. vor jahren ein ebenfalls völlig überambitioniert wirkendes weltraum-mmo per crowdfunding finanzieren lassen wollte. und auch nicht als dieser richard g. geld von fans für ein inoffiziellen ultima- (online-) nachfolger sehen wollte. viel mehr als ihren namen, den hat whalefish nicht, hatte das veteranen-duo damals nicht zu bieten. dennoch wurden beide projekte zumindest anfangs in beinahe allen medien (iirc) völlig kritiklos abgefeiert.



Stimmt schon, aber das ist eben der Unterschied, wenn man zumindest schon mal einen Namen in der Branche hat. Da bekommt man (ob berechtigt oder nicht) einen gewissen Vertrauensbonus.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2019)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Wow.... das Statement schafft mal Vertrauen in deren Bastelbude und ein Russe ist auch noch mit an Bord, na was kann da schon schief gehen.  Jedem der jetzt noch Geld investiert, ist wirklich nicht zu helfen.


... und weil jetzt "ein Russe auch noch mit an Bord ist" ist jetzt warum genau ein Problem?! 

Da sind die anderen Faktoren mMn deutlich entscheidener als dieser doch recht harmlose Umstand.


----------



## DeathMD (26. Juni 2019)

Ui... nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe nichts gegen Russen. Hier macht es einfach die Kombination aus allem und der Russe setzt dem irgendwie die Krönung auf.


----------



## schokoeis (26. Juni 2019)

Trucksimulatoren gibt es doch schon?


----------



## mrvice (27. Juni 2019)

Die kickstarter kampagne mal durchgelesen und analysiert......
sehr dubios sehr unwahrscheinlich das dass alles jemals so was werden wird.
Wenn man davon ausgehn kann was man dort liest sind das nicht mehr als 2-3 leute
1 programierer 1 webdesigner..........
ich sag mal es wird hart failen.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juni 2019)

aus den faqs:



> _A lot of gaming websites and people critic you and say it's impossible._
> 
> For some reason they decided the game would be completely done in December, although we said that early access would be in 6-12 months that's between December 2019 and June 2020. Of course from the very beginning the game will come out a little raw, all the games come out like this. We will constantly continue to refine, develop and update our game and after you bought the game the updates will be free for you.
> Yes, our game can not be made for 70K, but nobody said that this money is all that we have. We have other sources of funding too.
> We didn’t have any marketing strategy, we didn’t advertise our game anywhere and nobody knew about it, unfortunately we did everything in a hurry. So considering the game wasn’t popular we couldn’t ask you for 300.000 here on Kickstarter.





> _Why the goal is $79.000? You can’t do anything with this budget._
> 
> We had a very tight deadline to prepare our Kickstarter campaign. You might think: "You have been developing the game for 2.5 years and could not prepare properly for such an important event?" Yes, unfortunately we didn't have a chance to prepare as we could. This is due to delays, timing forecasts mistakes and several serious life circumstances. We had to prepare our campaign in a hurry. Of course we know that we had to make a few gameplay videos, then the trust of the community would have grown significantly. We planned to prepare some gameplay, but did not have time. Due to the above reasons and because people already had a negative experience with RP games, we decided to reduce our goal to $79.000. Of course we need a lot more than $79.000. The minimum comfortable amount is about $300.000. We said earlier that there will be several fundraising campaigns. Kickstarter is the first stage. At the moment, we have collected about 85%. We want to thank everyone for your support. We still have 22 days until Kickstarter campaign end. We plan to spend these 22 days making videos with demonstration of systems, technical details and gameplay. Then the community will have more confidence in us. It will be easier to understand what we have at the moment and to decide whether to help us or not. After Kickstarter campaign, we will start IndieGoGo campaign. By the time we open it, we will have a small community already. There will be additional videos from the game. We will try to make longer uncut gameplay videos. Make more detailed and prepared texts, because we have not told everything that we plan to add to the game. This will give us even more confidence and the IndieGoGo campaign should go very well according to our calculations.


----------



## PierreDole (11. Juli 2019)

"Demnach möchte Killerwhale Games keinen Kommentar an Medien-Unternehmen wie unseres abgeben [...]"

Ich kipp vom Stuhl! PC Games war neben der GameStar und der c't DIE Zeitschrift für Gamer und Nerds in meiner Schulzeit in den 90ern. Welcher seriöse Spielentwickler gibt einem Veteranen im Gaming-Journalismus kein Interview? Lächerliche Ausreden, damit keiner hinter ihre Fassade blickt.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Juli 2019)

kickstarter hat die kampagne übrigens gestoppt bzw "ausgesetzt" (was wohl dasselbe bedeuten dürfte).
die erreichte summe lag bei knapp 200k dollar!
begründet wird der stop nicht etwa mit etwaiger unseriösität der kampagne, sondern damit, dass die macher offen zugegeben haben, dass sie noch zusätzliches geld außerhalb von ks für ihr spiel würden einsammeln müssen. klingt für mich jetzt im ersten moment irgendwie merkwürdig, weil das bspw bei kingdom come und natürlich auch star citizen nicht anders war, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. sc ist natürlich lang her, möglich dass die richtlinien seitdem geändert wurden.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juli 2019)

Wobei die Begründung in der E-Mail an die Unterstützer eine andere war ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ifirefoxi (28. Juli 2019)

*Ganz deiner Meinung*

Deren Reaktion ist sehr unprofessionell. für ein neues Entwicklerstudio ist es doch ganz normal, dass mal was schief läuft. Einfach als Anreiz sehen, es doch nochmal besser zu machen. Denke mal der Großteil deren Mitarbeiter sind sicherlich noch recht jung. Dennoch sollten sie sich nicht als Opfer darstellen


----------



## bettenlager (4. September 2019)

Das sieht super aus. Dann hoffe ich mal das sich das ganze  nicht am Polizei, Truck, Autobahn,... Simulator orientiert.


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2019)

bettenlager schrieb:


> Das sieht super aus. Dann hoffe ich mal das sich das ganze  nicht am Polizei, Truck, Autobahn,... Simulator orientiert.



du hast schon mal die anderen Kommentare gelesen oder mitbekommen das Kickstarter den Scam abgesägt hat?


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. September 2019)

Offenkundig nicht^^


----------

